# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Jak mam poradzić sobie z depresją ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Zdecydowałam się na napisanie tej wiadomości , ponieważ od jakiegoś
czasu zaobserwowałam u siebie początki depresji . Jestem 23- letnią kobietą
i zazwyczaj byłam zadowolona ze swojego życia . Jakiś czas temu zmieniłam
pracę na bardziej rozwojową i zaczęłam też myśleć o otwarciu własnej
działalności. Myślałam , że jest dobrze , marzenia zaczęły się powoli
spełniać , ale im bliżej byłam celu tym bardziej pogrążałam się w apatii.
Nie mam ochoty wstawać z łóżka , w pracy nie robię zupełnie nic , wracam do
domu i znowu kładę się do łóżka . Albo nic nie jem , albo jem za dużo . Nie
rozmawiam prawie z nikim , nie podejmuję żadnych decyzji , nie sprzątam ,
nie gotuję - głównie leżę i bezmyślnie oglądam jakieś seriale. Przestałam o
siebie dbać , przytyłam , zaniedbuję obowiązki  . Zwykłe wyjście na pocztę
stało się rzeczą nieosiągalną . Mam ochotę cały czas spać i wszystko
odkładam na "jutro" . Nic mnie nie cieszy .  Nie wiem co mam robić w tej
sytuacji , nie umiem z tym walczyć .Chciałabym się dowiedzieć skąd u mnie
wzięło się takie zachowanie., przecież wszystko układało się dobrze . Boję
się , że zaraz stracę to do czego dążyłam , że zaprzepaszczę wszystkie
szansę . Bardzo proszę o pomoc .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Twoim liście widać, że obecny stan jest dla Ciebie bardzo trudny, proponuje zatem iść w jedne słuszne miejsce, gdzie się leczy depresję (jeśli czujesz że ją masz), czyli do psychiatry. To taki sam lekarz jak każdy inny, a jest duża szansa że pomoże. Po około 2 tyg. przyjmowania antydepresantów można oczekiwać pierwszych efektów poprawy nastroju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli jesteś sama w stanie powiedzieć sobie, że masz problem z depresją to nie pozostaje Ci nic innego jak podjąć kolejny krok i sięgnąć po pomoc specjalisty, z depresją nie wygrywa się w pojedynkę, za niektórymi ciągnie się latami, ja bez mojej Pani psycholog Pani Kamili Szopy nie podniosłabym się ze strat z którymi musiałam się niespodziewanie zmierzyć, na terapii odzyskałam spokój i wiarę że nie wszystko w moim życiu stracone

----------


## wracanie

A myslalas o wizycie u psychoterapeuty? Cos musialo podkopac twoją energie, pozytywne podejscie i optymizm. Dobrze ze w miare szybko to zauwazylas i chcesz dzialac. Sprobuj znalezc dobrego psychoterapeutę i dorzuc suplement- mi pomógl Revitasens, jak spojrzysz na jego sklad to mysle, ze zdecydujesz sie na jego stosowanie  :Smile:  mnie postawil na nogi, a tez popadlam w taki marazm jak ty

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Panią, 

Na forum nie sposób postawić diagnozę, jednak na podstawie Pani wiadomości można przypuszczać, iż rozpoczynają się zaburzenia depresyjne. W pierwszej kolejności konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza psychiatry oraz u psychologa psychoterapeuty. Leczenie zaburzeń nastroju biegnie dwutorowo i musi być prowadzone zarówno przez lekarza, jak i terapeutę. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------

